# What is up with my chis tails?



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone else have a chi with a "messed up" tail? Not that there's anything wrong with an imperfect physique, but why always the tails? Boo has what looks like a knot towards the end of his tail and Tilly's tail looks like it's broken at the tip, yet neither one has been in any accidents that I'm aware of and haven't had their tails broken. Is this normal?

Here's a pic of Tilly's tail. See the tip?


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know anything about the tail but that is one cute puppy. You can send her to me since she is defective and all with the crooked tail.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my...she is a cutie pie! I love her crooked tail and all!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

roughhouse said:


> I don't know anything about the tail but that is one cute puppy. You can send her to me since she is defective and all with the crooked tail.



LOL Not in a million years. But I thank you for your offer. Now, should I meet with some fatal accident...I'll write it into my will that all my doggies go to someone from this board as I don't think I could find better foster mommies and daddies anywhere.


----------



## RaveMoon (Apr 26, 2009)

unchienne said:


> LOL Not in a million years. But I thank you for your offer. Now, should I meet with some fatal accident...I'll write it into my will that all my doggies go to someone from this board as I don't think I could find better foster mommies and daddies anywhere.


That can be arranged! *evil cackle* hehe, just kidding. But I actually think that her little tail is very endearing that way!

One of my kitties has a broken tail at the very tip, and was like that when we rescued him at 3 years old. I think it's quite sweet looking, although i fear it may have been quite painful for him


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

RaveMoon said:


> That can be arranged! *evil cackle* hehe, just kidding.


I lied. I don't live in Georgia. I live in Xanadu, Alaska. Rt 1 Box 456 to be exact. 



> But I actually think that her little tail is very endearing that way!


I agree and wouldn't trade her for all the chi in China, but I think it's just odd that both her and Boo have little cricks in their tails...especially when I don't recall ever seeing other chis that have little lumps and bumps in theirs.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

those are extra special tails. of the cuteness kind


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Peekie's ears went like that for an entire month. I know it's the opposite end, but her tail may just straighten out. I think it adds major character.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

That's one special tail you have there!
I often wonder the same thing about Shadow's tail. When she's relaxed or asleep her tail is fine and straight (like in my siggy pic) BUT most of the time her tail curls like a pug's tail!! And when she's really scared or nervous instead of going between her legs like a normal dog her tail curls right up like a pig hehehe i'll have to get a picture


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> That's one special tail you have there!
> I often wonder the same thing about Shadow's tail. When she's relaxed or asleep her tail is fine and straight (like in my siggy pic) BUT most of the time her tail curls like a pug's tail!! And when she's really scared or nervous instead of going between her legs like a normal dog her tail curls right up like a pig hehehe i'll have to get a picture


I would LOVE to see a picture of that. Too cute.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

It could have happened during birth, the little bend. Years ago someone we knew bred Himalayans and one was born breech, since the mother could not get it out very easily she used her mouth and he ended up with a bend at the end of his tail just like that. The bump in the other ones tail may just be a slight defect in that vertebra.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The "knot" is what is known as a kink - it is unlikely to straighten out though and generally only noticed when felt.

It doesn't have any affect on the dog - no idea where or how it happens but many people mistake it for being broken at some time which isn't correct.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She sure is cute with her kinked tail! Just gives her more character!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

ok here goes... shadow with her curly tail!
She hates photos so i hope you can see this. When it curls up like this and i try and straighten it ti curls straight up again hehehe she's so cute!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> ok here goes... shadow with her curly tail!
> She hates photos so i hope you can see this. When it curls up like this and i try and straighten it ti curls straight up again hehehe she's so cute!


OMG!!! LOL

I have to admit that when you first described her tail, I thought it was just a slight curl and you were exaggerating about the pig curl. Never again will I doubt your word. That is just hilarious!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

HAHA she is a funny one the little Shadow!
It was pretty cold this morning so the tail curled up but just you wait till she's frightened of something, you've never seen anything like it... little pigglet hehe


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

what a cute curly q tail


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> HAHA she is a funny one the little Shadow!
> It was pretty cold this morning so the tail curled up but just you wait till she's frightened of something, you've never seen anything like it... little pigglet hehe


Sounds like you have a great Chi barometer!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww I love your baby's so cute. 

Here is a pic of Chico's tail when he was a baby 










And this one was 2 0r 3 month ago.










You can see the difference.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ollie has a bump at the base of his tail. The vet told me to keep an eye on it but it probably happened during birth and is just now part of him


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I never thought about it before other than to think it was normal and adorable, but Jaelyns curls up. I just assumed it was normal for all chi's. LOL


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Misty has a very short tail and its bent at a 90 degree angle! Its about an inch long then theres a sharp bend for about half an inch! She can wag it but its so slow when she does but so cute! Its usually tucked between her bum. I keep meaning to post a picture, i will try and do it tomorrow. (Misty is a long hair). Poor baby


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Tilly is a beauty and so cute even with her crooked tail. I also volunteer to adopt her as is. Bella and Lina want another sister whose tail is different than their tails.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

That happened to Joey too... The vet said he probably sat on it wrong (I think he was chewing on it too hard) and that it just healed that way...


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

I am SO glad to know all this! Reuben's breeder had his tail in a little taped TUBE trying to straighten out the kink...I just figured that it was broken and boasted it as part of his charm...she offered to CROP his poor lil tail so it would be straight! HORRORS! I said no and told her we'd hang jewelry on it or something...when he wags it's perfectly straight...I am glad to hear it was never broken!


----------

